# Training to sit



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I've watched tons of videos so I use a treat to lure him into sit position. He refuses to sit. Then I tried pushing his butt down but he resists. It looked so easy on those videos.

I walked him first to get the energy out. In the end I did look at me and he did well. Just not sitting. 

Not sure how else to get him into that position.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Give it a few sessions. Since you just brought him home yesterday (right?) I think you can chalk some of his reluctance to sit to still trying to settle into his new home. It will all be fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My dog was almost a year old when I brought her home. She was a show prospect with the professional handler - she never learned to sit or down. It took me a week to get her to sit. My problem? Slippery wood floors. 

Are your floors slippery? I googled and found lots of people who couldn't get their dogs to sit, but no answers. My dog did sit at the training facility which had mats on the floor. I pulled a yoga mat out and BINGO, my dog sat on the yoga mat, she sat on my leather couch and a carpet in the family room - it was the slippery floor. Once she was comfortable sitting on non-slip surfaces, she then was happy to sit on the wood floors.

I'm sure you found videos showing how to hold a treat to lure your dog to sit. Of course you need a good treat - something the dog is interested in working for. And it could be your dog is still unsettled with the change and may need a few more days to settle down.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

I did try on carpet but you are both right. I'm ready to dive right into training and he is still trying to adjust. He is so velcro right now but very sweet.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you considered clicker training? It's been motivational for my dogs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Have a treat in your hand without him knowing, just go about your business, and when you see him sit on his own, say «*sit «* while he’s doing it and treat while praising. Do this 2-3 times and he’ll get it fast.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Dechi hit on a useful trick in training called Capturing. Walk around with treats in your pocket, when you see your dog doing something you like, say YES in a happy voice and give a treat. Capture that behavior.

I lured my dogs to sit by holding a treat in my fist, letting my puppy smell it, drawing my hand over and above their head, and while they are still looking at the treat, they'll sit to see it, and YES, give the treat.

If you decide to clicker train, think of the clicker as a shutter on a camera, taking a picture of the behavior you want to see as it is happening. Soon, that sound will tell your dog, that's what you wanted to see. Give a treat after you click. You can also say, YES in a happy voice. Go slowly, be patient, enjoy the journey.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, capturing is a good way to work with this boy. I was thinking about it last night, but thought the overriding issue of the moment was his newness in this home. Skylar is right too. I don't have carpets and to teach Javelin sit I used small area rugs that I could move as needed.


----------



## helxi70 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yes! He is getting it. So amazing to see the light bulb click on!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Please don't push down on his butt! Luring is the best method to start. If it's not working, you probably need to improve your technique. You want his nose glued to the treat, and then pull him forward and up. Click and reward.


----------

